# Fog bulbs for >01 non-sport bumper - Higher Wattage?



## E39spd (Mar 4, 2004)

I searched the forum, and could not find any info about using higher wattage H8 bulbs for the fogs (I did find info on H8's though).

Can anyone tell me if they used 55W H8 replacement bulbs in the 01 and higher E39 without sport bumpers? I did find a 55W (and way too high 80W) replacement bulb.

I know stock is 35W and the Jump to 55W is an additional 1.66 Amps the wire has to carry (psosibly melting the wire, pitting the relay contacts, or safer, blowing the fuse), plus the extra heat (at least 37% hotter) in the fog light housing (potentially melting connectors and/or the housing).

With margins thin on BMW wiring/materials, I am reluctant to try this without others having done this first.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

E39spd said:


> I searched the forum, and could not find any info about using higher wattage H8 bulbs for the fogs (I did find info on H8's though).
> 
> Can anyone tell me if they used 55W H8 replacement bulbs in the 01 and higher E39 without sport bumpers? I did find a 55W (and way too high 80W) replacement bulb.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't do it. Though I have not tried in my car, I have done this on my motorcycle. I put a 55/100 bulb in there and ran with high beam on all the time - easier to be seen in the daytime. Anyway, after doing th is for a while, I melted the connector, wires, and everthing around them inside the headlight housing. Fortunately that was all I did and I was able to fix it for about $20.

However, I wouldn't gamble with a $40k + car that already has a sensitive electrical system. I find the 35w fogs in my '02 useless as foglights, but I do use them as DRLs when I'm driving in the mountains.

Maybe someone makes an aftermarket system that will fit in the same location? I know you can buy replacement bumpers that have their own fogs built in, so maybe there is something that would be more powerful as in the previous E39 models. My 1999 had quite the effective fogs compared to the '02.

ymmv,


----------



## E39spd (Mar 4, 2004)

Thanks jvr530i for your reply, I saw that you replaced yours with Hoen's I guess you still like them.

Yes, we had a 97 528i and currently a 2000 740i, the fogs in those are far better than the 530i, kind of a joke, with the free form fogs (as I remember them calling them).

Too bad they don't even help in the fog, more like decoration.

I use them with the parking lights as I feel the angel eyes are not conspicuous enough (do not attract attention from a great enough distance) as they are not bright enough, so I always run with the fogs at twilight

I was hoping to get a 55W bulb in them (Nokyan? or something like that) to get more light out of them, hope to hear from others, otherwise I will also go with the Hoen H8, 35W, are they any better, or worse than the OEM bulbs?

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

E39spd said:


> otherwise I will also go with the Hoen H8, 35W, are they any better, or worse than the OEM bulbs?
> 
> Thanks for the reply.


I'd say light output is the same as stock, but they are a good color match to the xenon low beams. I've had them in for a number of months now and I use them almost daily, still going strong.


----------



## E39spd (Mar 4, 2004)

jvr530i said:


> I'd say light output is the same as stock, but they are a good color match to the xenon low beams. I've had them in for a number of months now and I use them almost daily, still going strong.


 Thanks!


----------



## wsu7655 (Jul 22, 2004)

I was able to find some 35W H8 bulbs from Supreme Power Parts on the web. They have a bright white and an ion yellow bulb. I'm using the ion yellow on my '02 530i and it is far superior to the OEM bulb. It helps in rain/fog conditions and I think it complements the xenons nicely. $29.95 / pair.


----------



## E39spd (Mar 4, 2004)

wsu7655 said:


> I was able to find some 35W H8 bulbs from Supreme Power Parts on the web. They have a bright white and an ion yellow bulb. I'm using the ion yellow on my '02 530i and it is far superior to the OEM bulb. It helps in rain/fog conditions and I think it complements the xenons nicely. $29.95 / pair.


thanks for the update! I have not taken the plunge yet, I am on the fence as the angel eyes are not a pure white, and I use the fogs a lot with only the parking lights, so going to a pure white on the fogs will only accentuate the yellow angel eyes.


----------

